# Cut down/modified calling contest



## PooleSpitfire (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay fellas here it is..........I was just looking around and saw that someone had posted a question about a cut down style calling contest in Georgia. YES, if all goes according to plan, we will be putting on a contest of this nature to give all of you "Die-Hard" cut down guys some.time to.get on stage and show everyone how to bark a little. I am doing this contest under the close supervision of Kirk McCullough with the help of a couple of buddies. Kirk and I will be working out some details and I will post again when it all comes together. We had actually planned to shoot for the Feb. time frame but I am actually thinking more about sometime before duck season now. I'm sure most of you are familiar with the Youtube contest that Kirk ran last year, well this one will be very similar. I can answer more questions when we get it all ironed out. Let me just say this........its shaping up to be a great event!!!!! Ohh.........Location has not been decided as of yet but all of that is being considered as we speak. Gitcha modifieds out fellers..........we bout to make some noise!!!!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Please do it before duck season, I need an excuse to buy one of those calls!! BASS Pro Shop has a big room in their boat sales area they might let you use. In fact they had either a turkey calling contest or duck calling contest there once.


----------



## clent586 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chad, is this gonna be a deal where you have to use one of Kirk's select few calls that he limits his online contest to? Can someone use there own calls is what I am getting at. I think you ran one of mine at Shawns. Thanks, Clent


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 2, 2011)

clent586 said:


> Chad, is this gonna be a deal where you have to use one of Kirk's select few calls that he limits his online contest to? Can someone use there own calls is what I am getting at. I think you ran one of mine at Shawns. Thanks, Clent




let me answer that ..NO !!!!
ANY CUTDOWN STYLE CALL THAT WE APPROVE OF,YES CLENTS  CALLS ARE ON THE LIST...


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

Can you define "cutdown call" for me (the Slow learner of the group)


----------



## vrooom (Aug 2, 2011)

So if you're working with Kirk I'm guessing it has about a 400 dolla entry fee?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 2, 2011)

vrooom said:


> So if you're working with Kirk I'm guessing it has about a 400 dolla entry fee?




if you have alot of questions regarding this contest and its rules, PM   ..   Poolespitfire  your questions or your phone number and he will answer them..


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 5, 2011)

HEARD through the grapevine that this contest is going to be good.
$$$$$$$$$,prizes,calls and possible a guided hunting trip could come out of this contest.
better start practicing..


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 5, 2011)

You going to guide me  HOBO?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 5, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> You going to guide me  HOBO?



don't know if a 7ft4in BSOD can handle hunting with me and the Little "hobo" !!!  LOL


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope you know I can hold my own.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 5, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> I hope you know I can hold my own.



i hope so..cause you can't hold mine..








DUCKS THAT IS !!!!!!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 5, 2011)

You better start working out if you are going to hunt with me big boy, because it will be hard caring all our ducks outs.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 5, 2011)

FAT GUY'S LIKE ME CAN'T HANDLE ALL THAT STRESS..


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 5, 2011)

Trust me I know. I got to get on a diet. I hit that 255 on the scale the other day. 6' 8'' 255 might not be bad numbers but I need to loose a few pounds.


----------



## PooleSpitfire (Aug 5, 2011)

stowe said:


> Can you define "cutdown call" for me (the Slow learner of the group)



Stowe, the cut down/modified calls Foskey was referring to would be any of Kirk McCullough's line of modified calls, i.e.....modified Olt, Black Ops(modified or stock cut), BSOD Black Stirring Of Death, Clent's Fowl Field calls. Foskey and I are still working out the details and no it wont be $400 to enter. I had a long conversation with Kirk the other night and he a lot of good input, we are taking all of that into consideration and should everything put together real soon. We are gonna try to put it on before duck season and are trying to work it out so that it will take place at Bass Pro in Macon, Ga. Like Foskey said, if there are any other questions or suggestions, PM him or myself. Looking forward to an awesome get together and its looking like we should have some great prize packages.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 6, 2011)

this could potentially be huge for Ga as far as waterfowl credablilty goes.  If this happens, please urge everyone you know to attend.  Just PLEASE....don't make it at 4 pm ON A FRIDAY!!!!!!!That was a joke.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 15, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> this could potentially be huge for Ga as far as waterfowl credablilty goes.  If this happens, please urge everyone you know to attend.  Just PLEASE....don't make it at 4 pm ON A FRIDAY!!!!!!!That was a joke.




saturday  would be good ..


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 15, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> saturday  would be good ..



Yeah--like THIS SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 16, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> Yeah--like THIS SATURDAY!!!!




DEWEY DUCK IS READY FOR THE STAGE  !!!!!  AFTER 2 DAYS OF BLOWING THAT "BSOD CUT-DOWN"
HE'S BLOWN UP EVERY TIRE,FLOAT ,BALLOON& MOON WALK  IN THE SOUTH EAST .....LOOK OUT WORLD  DLB"D" IS COMING !!!!!  LOL


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 16, 2011)

I just don't understand the appeal of a call that makes you feel like you have cystic fibrosis and asthma every time you blow it more than 10 seconds   I know the timber guys swear by them...guess I need to have at least one in my collection too.


----------



## stowe (Aug 16, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> I just don't understand the appeal of a call that makes you feel like you have cystic fibrosis and asthma every time you blow it more than 10 seconds   I know the timber guys swear by them...guess I need to have at least one in my collection too.


 I dont like the call all that much. Truth be told I just want to be like Foskeys


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 16, 2011)

stowe said:


> I dont like the call all that much. Truth be told I just want to be like Foskeys



I KNEW THE MINUTE I SPOKE  TO YOU ...YOU WAS A SMART 1...


----------



## stowe (Aug 16, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> I KNEW THE MINUTE I SPOKE  TO YOU ...YOU WAS A SMART 1...


 Great minds think alike ?


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 16, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> DEWEY DUCK IS READY FOR THE STAGE  !!!!!  AFTER 2 DAYS OF BLOWING THAT "BSOD CUT-DOWN"
> HE'S BLOWN UP EVERY TIRE,FLOAT ,BALLOON& MOON WALK  IN THE SOUTH EAST .....LOOK OUT WORLD  DLB"D" IS COMING !!!!!  LOL



No Foskey, that's not it. At this point my body is worn out, my lungs are cracked, my red face needs a dermatologist, and I just want to see if there really is someone besides you that can blow this thing before I take my last breath!!! There's no way I can last till September!!! Actually this is not true, I can run it some and I am determined to get it right; it's a great sound when it's right!!! Getcha one---


----------



## stowe (Aug 16, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> No Foskey, that's not it. At this point my body is worn out, my lungs are cracked, my red face needs a dermatologist, and I just want to see if there really is someone besides you that can blow this thing before I take my last breath!!! There's no way I can last till September!!! Actually this is not true, I can run it some and I am determined to get it right; it's a great sound when it's right!!! Getcha one---


 You dont know Foskey very well if your tellin him to get one. He's got 350 cutdown calls plus the ones he dont carry all the time. And ................... he pimps his kids out to call companys


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 16, 2011)

stowe said:


> You dont know Foskey very well if your tellin him to get one. He's got 350 cutdown calls plus the ones he dont carry all the time. And ................... he pimps his kids out to call companys



350 ????  MAYBE 375...
AS FOR THAT OTHER PART...HE'S NOT WITH US ANY MORE..HE GOT LOCKED OUT...


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 16, 2011)

deweyduck said:


> no foskey, that's not it. At this point my body is worn out, my lungs are cracked, my red face needs a dermatologist, and i just want to see if there really is someone besides you that can blow this thing before i take my last breath!!! There's no way i can last till september!!! Actually this is not true, i can run it some and i am determined to get it right; it's a great sound when it's right!!! Getcha one---



you sound good..as i told stowe,only help i can give is..if you buy the c-45 ..you'd sound twice as good  !!!!!!!!!!  CAUSE EVERYONE KNOWS 2CALLS ARE BETTER THAN ONE


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 16, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> I just don't understand the appeal of a call that makes you feel like you have cystic fibrosis and asthma every time you blow it more than 10 seconds   I know the timber guys swear by them...guess I need to have at least one in my collection too.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 16, 2011)

All knowing BSOD, REFUGE, HOBO, OR REAL DEAL. Which ever you are going by today. I need help blowing this call. I heard you are the man to go too. Also, I need a little person that I can take to call companies and get free stuff. I need a good RNT call.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 16, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> All knowing BSOD, REFUGE, HOBO, OR REAL DEAL. Which ever you are going by today. I need help blowing this call. I heard you are the man to go too. Also, I need a little person that I can take to call companies and get free stuff. I need a good RNT call.



i can't help you with calling...you should read the writing on the wall...your call killed itself ,so you'd give up !!!

as for the kid...let the bidding begin ....


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 16, 2011)

Could a moderator please explain why the last comments that were made on this post were pulled.  Because that is crazy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2011)

Alright Folks I just cleaned up that last exchange!!......You know who you are.........I know who you are......Keep it up, and I'll start handing out awards, and I don't think you will want to hang this one on your Lanyard


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lets talk about duck hunting

I can't wait until the season. My arms are so tired from holding those ducks in my picture. I need to put another good one up there.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 18, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Lets talk about duck hunting



talk shorty


----------



## stowe (Aug 18, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> talk shorty


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well my taxidermist friend, I can't wait until my Dakota Decoys are in. If you know anyone that needs some tell them to call me. Because I'm on staff with them I get a good deal.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 18, 2011)

stowe said:


>



my friend dc788 is a T-----A------L------L   GLASS OF WATER


----------



## stowe (Aug 18, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Well my taxidermist friend, I can't wait until my Dakota Decoys are in. If you know anyone that needs some tell them to call me. Because I'm on staff with them I get a good deal.


 Got cans?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 18, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Well my taxidermist friend, I can't wait until my Dakota Decoys are in. If you know anyone that needs some tell them to call me. Because I'm on staff with them I get a good deal.



YOU SHOULD GIVE ME A PAIR..


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there tention on this thread???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Is there tention on this thread???


There was


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 18, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Is there tention on this thread???




NO A BUNCH OF FRIENDS AND ?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

Folks when you have a post deleted, and you don't receive an Infraction.........Consider it a gift, and expect the next step


----------

